# Smokey Grey



## JBIV (Jan 29, 2004)

Great bird, great video!

Congrats!


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Congrats!


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

Congrats on a beautiful bird and nice video to go along with it.


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

That was very cool. Awesome looking bird and the video was great too. I'd be getting that fella mounted for sure!


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

They are purty!  Congrats G.


----------



## Grey Ghost (Jun 25, 2002)

We took it right from the field to the taxidermist. I can't wait to see it on the wall!


----------



## GregWhitetail (Jun 6, 2011)

Congrats on an awesome journey with that bird! I had heard a year or so back that Cabelas was willing to pay some big money for a smokey tom. Not sure if your interested in that or not but wanted to pass on the info! Congrats again man!


----------



## pikemaster789 (Aug 21, 2008)

Great vid and bird. Would love to get one one day. Even heard some woodies working in the background...must have been near water


----------



## Grey Ghost (Jun 25, 2002)

You know, that's part of a good hunt like that. Good audio can make or break a hunt and there's not much you can do about it. Just worked out the woods is wet and there were a couple woodpeckers going to town as well. Love the sounds of the turkey woods!


----------

